# Medicare and turning 65 in the Philippines



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

I will be turning 65 in December. I realize that I cannot use Medicare while I am living in the Philippines but should I still sign up three months before my 65th like they say to do? I am not ruling out a return to the states sometime in the future and If I did return I would like to be covered when I step on US soil. Has anyone out there turned 65 while living in the Philippines?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrbobo said:


> I will be turning 65 in December. I realize that I cannot use Medicare while I am living in the Philippines but should I still sign up three months before my 65th like they say to do? I am not ruling out a return to the states sometime in the future and If I did return I would like to be covered when I step on US soil. Has anyone out there turned 65 while living in the Philippines?


The choice of returning to the states is yours naturally. For me, I'm here to stay and took an early draw at 62. No way would I pay into Medicare myself.

If you are gonna file from here, I'd say yes, do it the three months before your 65th birthday and opt out of Medicare at the same time.

The Social Security office at the US Embassy is real good. Just give them a call and leave a message with your name and SS number and your email address. They should call you (if you request it in your phone message) and take your application and do everything over the phone.

Be sure to open a US dollar social security account at an approved bank before calling them.
That's all there is to it.



Enjoy retirement

Jet Lag


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

Jet Lag,

I, like you, took my social security early at 62. I was under the impression that Medicare Part A is free. I realize that it would be foolish to buy Part B while living in the Philippines but can't you just sign up for the free Part A and use it when you are in the US? . What actually happens when one "opts out"? can one "opt back in"? There is a possibility that I may occasionally have to return to the US a few time over the next few years. I would like to be covered should I have a medical emergency while visiting the US.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mrbobo said:


> I will be turning 65 in December. I realize that I cannot use Medicare while I am living in the Philippines but should I still sign up three months before my 65th like they say to do? I am not ruling out a return to the states sometime in the future and If I did return I would like to be covered when I step on US soil. Has anyone out there turned 65 while living in the Philippines?


FYI if you are retired military and use TRICARE then you must have Medicare. I like Jet never plan to return on a permanent basis to the US. But when I do go on vacation I'll have Medicare available to me


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrbobo said:


> Jet Lag,
> 
> I, like you, took my social security early at 62. I was under the impression that Medicare Part A is free. I realize that it would be foolish to buy Part B while living in the Philippines but can't you just sign up for the free Part A and use it when you are in the US? . What actually happens when one "opts out"? can one "opt back in"? There is a possibility that I may occasionally have to return to the US a few time over the next few years. I would like to be covered should I have a medical emergency while visiting the US.





c_acton98 said:


> FYI if you are retired military and use TRICARE then you must have Medicare. I like Jet never plan to return on a permanent basis to the US. But when I do go on vacation I'll have Medicare available to me


Mr. Bobo,

Sorry for the delayed reply here. Have been out with the wife all evening. I thought retirement meant relaxing and taking it easy---Boy was I wrong--Hahaha.

I really have no idea about the result of opting out of Medicare. That would be a good question to pose to the SS rep at the embassy. If I recall, you are North of Angeles by a pretty good ride. If you come into Angeles for any reason, Stop by the VFW post there and visit with the RAO or just some of the guys that are there taking up space. You'll probably gain enough info that a trip to Manila won't be necessary at all. The VFW would also have info on the TRI-CARE that C_Action98 mentioned. 



Regards

Jet


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Comment*



c_acton98 said:


> FYI if you are retired military and use TRICARE then you must have Medicare. I like Jet never plan to return on a permanent basis to the US. But when I do go on vacation I'll have Medicare available to me


If a Military Vet is required to have BOTH Medicare and TRICARE, it is not really a good thing because since Medicare doesn't work here, your only choice would be to fly to Guam for medical treatment and spend $2,000US deductible before Medicare would even look at your case. If you pay premiums for Medicare each month, and don't have a major medical disaster, you are paying for something that won't benefit you at all. It is expensive to fly to Guam anyway and for some vets it is not worth it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Be sure to open a US dollar social security account at an approved bank before calling them.


But you could use a stateside bank acct too right?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But you could use a stateside bank acct too right?


Yes but I think one needs to have or keep a US address to do that and also (I think) would not make it possible to opt out of paying into Medicare. Also most US banks charge for ATM usage to pick up the money here each month.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> If a Military Vet is required to have BOTH Medicare and TRICARE, it is not really a good thing because since Medicare doesn't work here, your only choice would be to fly to Guam for medical treatment and spend $2,000US deductible before Medicare would even look at your case. If you pay premiums for Medicare each month, and don't have a major medical disaster, you are paying for something that won't benefit you at all. It is expensive to fly to Guam anyway and for some vets it is not worth it.


No that is wrong you are not required to have either but if you are here in PI and want to use TRICARE and you are drawing Social Security then you must have MEDICARE. Yes MEDICARE does not pay for anything here but TRICARE does. Its a catch 22. this is from TRICARE.
Regarding your inquiry about TRICARE For Life (TFL), as a TRICARE beneficiary, you are eligible for TFL on the first date that you have both Medicare Part A and Part B. You will not have to submit an enrollment application to use TRICARE For Life. If you are living overseas you will be using TRICARE Overseas Program (TOP) Standard, Medicare does not cover medical cost for care received overseas. 
Also finding an insurance company here is almost useless as most here won't cover people over 60. Then if you did go back to the US then will that insurance company cover you? 

I pay $105.00 a month for MEDICARE. $1260.00 a year. That for me is cheap for insurance. Of course just like insurance there is a deductible. 
What VA does not take care of TRICARE does. 
So for me it is well worth it and as I said when I visit back in the US I don't have to worry as MEDICARE / TRICARE will cover me. (Of course the rules change just like BI changes the rules for visas) :high5:


----------

